# They fought the frost, & the frost won



## jobe05 (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw this on another site and thought it was so true..........


After all I went through............. Very little worked.........


http://www.kegsprings.com/Frost_07/Frost07Web.html


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 13, 2007)

That's so sad....




They made a nice video out of it tho....


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool video !!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw that one there also and was going to post it but too many computer problems the last few days. Nice effort, but a little expensive.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting...in that little "hollar" -- I wondered when I first saw it if it might hold the cold air just because of the way that valley is shaped, bathtub-like. Temps of 16* would pretty much do anything in! Great video though; thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2007)

What a shame, cant say they didnt try like hell.


----------



## zonta223 (Apr 21, 2007)

Pity the vineyard was not set up for overhead watering. (a must in frost prone areas) Just leave the 360deg sprinklers on when temperature drops works a treat. Even if the shoots do get covered in ice thaws so slowly as to have minimul damage. only the rapid cooling/heating that does the damage.


Anton


----------



## grapeman (Apr 21, 2007)

The problem here in the lower and mid US Zonta was freezing weather after a warm period in the spring. Growth had begun and the temperatures got down well below freezing. Many places are set up with sprinklers, but those didn't even begin to work this year. The temperature was just too cold. In the little video, it got down to 18 deg F which is almost -8deg C. The water method works for frosts and light freezes, but nothing works for 3-4 days of a hard freeze. Seconary and tertiary buds will keep the plants alive and the secondaries will probably give some crop.


----------



## Danny (Apr 28, 2007)

Keg Springs just 10 minutes down the road from me. We got hammered by the late frost here in south Tennessee. I have a few 2nd year plants started my backyard that had already budded, too. They have begun coming back, though.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 28, 2007)

Mine are coming back very well. I don't think they will fruit after the frost this year, but thats OK, they ae only 2 year olds so I would have plucked it all off anyways......... Well.......... almost all of it anyways.....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2007)

Youd probably just plant it in the primary jobe!


----------

